# Spotted a truck load of 2010 Camaros.



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

And I can wait till I get mine 

http://www.camarotrax.com/forum/showthread.php?t=159


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice looking rides.......now they just need to get someone to buy them.

Should be a hot ride, but once again, the General lags behind Ford.

All GM bashing aside, they have been working on this for eons, and I have read one of the reasons it has taken so long to come out is that they want it to be right. It's going to have be, that market is getting crowded, the Mustang is long out of the gate, and the new Challenger is as well, and that is one hot machine!


----------



## fishluvr18 (Mar 20, 2009)

The new camero's are SWEET looking. I Think that the dodge challenger is going to be more popular though.

Really, auto makers need to stop making cars that all look alike. The camero and the challenger for instance. two different companies, but they look almost exactly the same.

Now if we are to compare the two...(I'm doing this quickly becuase I have to go to school) I'm using just info from my consumer reports 2009 magazine beacuse that's all I have handy.

They are both somewhere between 20 thousand and 40 thousand dollars, so the price is essentially the same.

None of them have any safty ratings as of yet from consumers, because they are both new.

You can get either a V6, a V8, or a supercharged V8 for either of them. So esentially the same engine.

Both Chevy and Dodge both have less than standered safty ratings as a whole.

So basically, the only differences on the out side, are do you want a car that says camero, or a car that says challenger?


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

I dunno, I really like the Challenger, everytime I see one in person I start drooling. Especially an orange hemi w/ the black stripes. I really like that rear light bar. In my own opinion I think the Challenger resembles the older models more so than the new Camaro's. Too bad they didn't do that with those Pontiac GTO's. It would have been nice if it looked something like the second generation.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok Shaggy, I have a birthday coming up. I'll take the maroon one on the top :mrgreen:


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow, they really got it right with this generation. And I love the orange color. Finally a 'retro-muscle' car that I would actually buy...


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

And here I thought you were probably just a bandwagon Cardinals fan! 

I lived in Chandler for a few years and did a few surveys around the GM proving grounds. Everytime they opened the gates I had to look to see what was comming out. Those dang covers always spoiled it.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Weren't those Camaros supposed to be concept cars? They're a sweet looking ride though. One thing I do agree with ... we need to bring back the Camaro. It's just Americana as apple pie. The U.S. was never the same when they stopped making them.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Don't get me wrong....I've been a Chevy car fan for years. and bought a 70 Z-28 brand new, so I'm also a long time Camaro lover....As far as trucks go....Ford all the way. But, I noticed in the pic of the underneath of the car, that metal that makes up the half frame is awfully thin. It makes me think they may have cut corners to make it a bit cheaper. Nice looking car for sure. My concerns would be corrosion issues on that subframe as well as structual integrity.


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

They delivered them to my drive way this evening.....Yes....be jealous LOL


----------

